# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  मेरे पसंदीदा गाने

## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## SUNIL1107

*दिल को लुभाने वाले गाने, यदि संभव हो तो पुराने गाने भी डालें !*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> *दिल को लुभाने वाले गाने, यदि संभव हो तो पुराने गाने भी डालें !*


THANKS........................................

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

http://<embed src="http://embed.zedg...></span><br />

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

http://www.fileserve.com/file/5m79mue

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

http://www.fileserve.com/file/JukpMT...y.Hruday.1.mkv

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

http://www.fileserve.com/file/PQYkdp....By.Hruday.avi

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

http://www.fileserve.com/file/e2vKtB....By.Hruday.avi

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

http://www.fileserve.com/file/VhxDdQ..._By.Hruday.mkv

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

http://www.fileserve.com/file/cz5QJu...4.400MB.By.mkv

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

http://www.fileserve.com/file/CgmpJa....By.Hruday.mkv

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

http://www.fileserve.com/file/9Sq5sc..._By_Hruday.mp4

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

:nosmoking: 




http://www.fileserve.com/file/7AS3Tx..._By_Hruday.mkv

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

लड्गता है पसंद नहीं आये

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> http://www.filesonic.com/file/498479...VDRip_XviD.rar

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

माँगा जो मेरा है, 
जाता क्या तेरा है, 
मैंने कौनसी तुझसे जन्नत मांग ली, 
कैसा ख़ुदा है तू, बस नाम का है तू, 
रब्बा जो तेरी इतनी सी भी ना चली, 
चाहिए जो मुझे, करदे मुझको तू अता,
 जीती रहे सल्तनत तेरी, जीती रहे आशिक़ी मेरी, 
दे दे मुझे ज़िन्दिगी मेरी, तैनू दिल दा वास्ता ......

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## dharma23

बेहतरीन collection , क्रप्या जारी रखे

----------


## jism0072000

मैं हिंदी फिल्म श्री कृष्ण भक्त नरसी(Shri Krishna Bhakta Narsi, in 1993) का भजन "आओ मेरे नटवर नागरिया" ढूंढ़ रहा हूँ कृपया मुझे इस का लिंक दो
कृपया यह भजन दे दो

----------


## EAGLELOVE

कहो न प्यार हे !    और अमानुष का टाइटल

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## Crimnal

> 


*५००० पोस्ट पूरी करो तब आएगी*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> *५००० पोस्ट पूरी करो तब आएगी*


५००० पोस्ट ????  मर गए यार

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## dushman



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> 


शुक्रिया दुश्मन ................................

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## parim6

every night in my dream i see u i feel u 

from the movie " titanic "
really my favorite one and only one

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma

''मुक्कद्दर चिराग़ों के बदले हुए हे कोई जल रहा हे कोई बुझ रहा हे ''

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## Maina

सीमा जी आपकी पसनद लाज़वाब है............

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu19nuVPx64">

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu19nuVPx64"
   type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"
   width="425" height="355">

----------


## kongrui



----------

